# New Academy 1/48 Sea Knight!



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

*Academy Kit # 12207 *

1/48 CH/HH-46D Sea Knight 'U.S. Navy Version'

Here's a pic:

http://www.kitlink.com/Products/images/Academy/ACY12207.JPG

Beautiful!

James


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

COOL!

but by the time MRC is finished with this kit it will be re-released about 100 times! 

Same kit...different decals and a few new parts.

Nice Decals though!


----------

